# tortoises skin changing colour



## faye_xo (Feb 2, 2015)

hi so I've not had my hermann tortoise long just about a month and recently I've noticed his skin is like turning white and he has a white spot on his cheek I don't know if he had it when I got him but I'm so paranoid he's okay so I wanted to check here I've attached some photos ( it was hard to get them in focus and he likes to move about a lot)


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello  do you soak your baby daily in warm water? What kind of setup do you have for your tortoise? Substrate, lighting, tortoise home, or you can add a pic? I don't know much about your species. I hope someone will help you out soon. It almost looks like he's shedding a bit.


----------



## HLogic (Feb 2, 2015)

What you are seeing is the new skin under what is being shed - perfectly normal... I'll bet you are soaking regularly. Soaking allows the old skin to be sloughed off showing the true color of the animal - not the dirty 'old clothes' it was wearing previously.


----------



## mini_max (Feb 2, 2015)

My russian shows similar skin colorations, and he is all good.

Your tortoise is adorable!


----------



## faye_xo (Feb 3, 2015)

hi yeah when I wake up I give him a bath and at night but thanks for the answers


----------

